# New Smith & Wesson SD9VE or SD40VE



## Philco

I'm interested in hearing from anyone who may have acquired either the SD9VE or the SD40VE. They are being touted as a major improvement over the Sigma pistols in that the trigger is much easier to operate. They seem to be priced very close to the Sigma pistols and look very similar as well. I haven't had a opportunity to see one much less shoot one yet. My brother bought one recently and tells me it shoots very well. 

Anyone here tried one yet ?


----------



## jlb070

I never shot the others, but I love the feel and accuracy of my SD9VE. I got a great buy off Gunbroker. I have an SR9, G19 3rd gen, Taurus Mill pro PT111. I think like this SD9E the best. Great buy!


----------



## ShaneLaneVE

I have the SD40VE and love it, feels good it's accurate and the trigger feels fine to me. It's got like heavier trigger but it can be changed if you can't handle the 6 or 8 lb pull. I would recomend this gun any day. Also upon disassembling the gun it seems pretty simple. Not much to o wrong.


----------



## jlb070

I have a SD9VE. I love the feel of the gun. I have a G19 3rd gen and aSR9 but this seems to be the one I grab right now!


----------



## Philco

I've noticed that Bud's Gun Shop no longer has the Sigma (SW9VE and SW40VE) in stock. Makes me think maybe S & W is replacing that model with the SD9VE and 
SD40VE. I guess that would make sense in that the two models are very similar. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## WildWest

I purchased an SD9 VE four weeks ago. I have put 1200 rounds through it since and have experienced precisely zero malfunctions. The trigger does have a good bit more travel than other more expensive guns, but I am shooting two inch groups at 7.5 yards and three inch groups at 15 yards. I think it will do just fine. I have done some torture testing (I didn't clean it at all until after 1200 rounds) and I loaded it with loose 9mm FMJ from the dirt to try to make it malfunction. But, it wouldn't malfunction. You can spend hundreds of dollars more, other than backstraps, or grip safeties, I'm not sure what you get for your money. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Allterrain

I purchased a SW9VE about 3 or 4 years ago. And of all the pistols that I own I can say that this pistol is the only one that has never had a hiccup. Not one time has it not failed to fire or eject or reload. Its my favorite gun to keep in the truck and carry to the deer lease because I dont worry if I get a scratch on it. Easy and simple to clean and operate. Just throw it in the truck and go. The trigger could be a lot better in my opionion. Have probably ran around 7-800 rounds thru it. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter

Is the SD9 VE available in California?

I don't see it for sale anywhere.


----------



## MitchellB

I've heard also that the SDs are an improved Sigma and they do look a little sleeker. However, my older SW9VE has been 100% in the almost 3 years I’ve owned mine, with none of the so called problem hype the Sigma is reputed to have. Yes it has a long hard trigger pull like a double action revolver, but I knew that and do not have a problem with it. I think of it like buying a blue car. Someone complains about their car because it is blue, but they knew it was blue when they bought it. I would not hesitate to buy an SD9VE or SD40VE if I wanted one. I believe they will give you excellent service if it meets your expectations of caliber, size, grip feel, sights and trigger pull. I do not believe they will increase in value like other guns, but if you never plan to sell it, that should not be a problem. As far as which caliber to buy (.40 or 9mm) I choose the 9mm because a) I already had some 9mm ammo and did not have .40; b) the 9mm pistol holds more rounds than the .40; c) 9mm+p ammo is almost the equal of .40 ammo; d) 9mm is a little cheaper and more plentiful in stores and also because it is a military cartridge available in a NATO round. However had I not already had 9mm ammo in stock, I may very well have gone with the slightly more powerful .40 caliber size. I believe either will serve you well.


----------



## bigsky109

Ihave a close family friend who has been a LEO for over 20 years and when we were discussing firearms he recommended the .40cal. I am sure everyone has their favorite ammo or what is best opinion, but I valued his experience and went with the .40cal. So far so good.....


----------



## zelch

The SW9VE and SW40VE have been discontinued,the mags from SW9VE and SW40VE will fit the SD's though.


----------



## menchaca0809

Fired 100 rounds out of my SD9 with no problems. Apex spring kit makes a huge difference.


----------



## BAW1967

Bought the SD9VE about two months ago from Academy. Gun is accurate and shoots great. Couldn't stand the 8.5 lb trigger pull so I ordered the Apex Tactical spring kit and now the trigger is 5.5 lbs. Much much better and lots more fun to shoot.


----------



## WerzMeGun

You are correct, Bud's no longer lists or sells "Sigmas"! Their designations are now: SD9VE; and SD40VE. [/U]FOR SURE, FOR SURE!. Many are still throwing the word "SIGMA" around, but that only caused confusion. The "SW's", have been replaced by the model numbers beginning with "SD's" HONEST......... I PROMISE............CROSS MY HEART........IF I LIE, STICK A NEEDLE IN MY EYE!!!


----------



## WerzMeGun

Wild West, THANK YOU MUCH!


----------

